# fishn partner wanted (I even have a spare kayak to use)



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

If there is any keen lure fisherman keen to get out on a kayak with me I have a second kayak (Viking tempo fisherman).

I fish the Sunshine Coast pummicestone passage,mooloolah river,currimundi lake,maroochy,Baroon pocket dam etc.

anyone interested I can fish most afternoons and weekends

Lee


----------



## kilkenny (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi PC,
We will be having a get together up on Pocket dam 28th a this month. The fishing has been a bit slow up there but its good to get a sail up and come down the Obobi.. 
Kilkenny


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

Cool might see you up there then. What time do you meet? and what side?
I normally put in on the montville side

Strang you say it has been slow my brother and i had a session there about ten days ago 4pm to 6pm and managed over 30 between us. best most between 30-35cm best going 45.


----------



## Nodds (Feb 28, 2007)

G'day pcsolutionman, that would be cool, I sent a pm.

cheers nodds


----------



## kilkenny (Nov 27, 2006)

Best meet on the Maleny ramp as the facilities are far superior to the Montville side, more parking, good free BBq and there is a small store to get a cold one. Plus if your mates have a hankering to sail, the boats are there for hire.
Kilkenneth


----------

